# Mineral Spirits same as acetone?



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

No , it is not the same stuff


----------



## x-shocker (Jan 25, 2007)

So is it still safe to use on Carbon arrows?


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Yes it is safe


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Will mineral spirits leave a residue? 
Even the slightest residue will hinder adhesion with some glues.

I use acetone with no problems.


----------



## x-shocker (Jan 25, 2007)

Found the wife's fingernail polish remover (acetone). Tried it and it did not work. How hard and long am I suppose to rub?


----------



## dx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

you might need to use debonder for the glue. then use acetone to do the finishing touches....or some use 97% alcohol I guess.

I have used mineral spirits and it didn't work much at getting the glue off. if in doubt after cleaning the glue, I wash the arrows in warm soapy water and rinse thoroughly (I think mineral spirits does leave a residue).


----------



## wblackfin (Nov 28, 2006)

x-shocker said:


> Found the wife's fingernail polish remover (acetone). Tried it and it did not work. How hard and long am I suppose to rub?


Finger nail polish remover is not pure acetone it is diluted. It usually contains fragrance and moisturizes too which could leave a residue.


----------



## GCOD (Nov 24, 2006)

wblackfin said:


> Finger nail polish remover is not pure acetone it is diluted. It usually contains fragrance and moisturizes too which could leave a residue.


not all fingernail polish remover is cut,my wife has some that is labeled as pure acetone


----------



## davex6 (Dec 4, 2007)

Thought you might be interested in this.
Acetone 
Hazards Identification
Emergency Overview 
-------------------------- 
DANGER! EXTREMELY FLAMMABLE LIQUID AND VAPOR. VAPOR MAY CAUSE FLASH FIRE. HARMFUL IF SWALLOWED OR INHALED. CAUSES IRRITATION TO SKIN, EYES AND RESPIRATORY TRACT. AFFECTS CENTRAL NERVOUS SYSTEM. 
http://www.jtbaker.com/msds/englishhtml/A0446.htm


----------

